# Pepin's Boner vid



## SpikeC (Apr 29, 2011)

After the umpteenth time watching Jacques bone a chick, I noticed that the program "Fast Food My Way" was available in their entirety on youtube. Very cool programs, seem to be done in real time.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 29, 2011)

This Jacques character gets around . . .


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 29, 2011)

mhlee said:


> This Jacques character gets around . . .


 
lol yeah some folks have heard of him.


----------



## heirkb (Apr 29, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> After the umpteenth time watching Jacques bone a chick, I noticed that the program "Fast Food My Way" was available in their entirety on youtube. Very cool programs, seem to be done in real time.


 
Thanks for posting this. I went and looked it up on YouTube. Since I love watching Pepin videos, I may be in trouble


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Apr 30, 2011)

Awww heck--there goes my productivity!


----------



## MikeZ (May 2, 2011)

so wait you like watching pepins boner..? Seriously I learned quite a lot from him and am grateful to know they are on youtube now.. Lets watch him chop some garlic and say the word 'around'


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a strange work schedule right now, working on a grant. Over the past few days I just watched a Jacques and Julia cooking at home show when I needed to wind down for a moment. I really have to say that I think I learn more from 2 of these shows than from a whole week of Foodnetwork. And on top of it I get to see two people who respect each other - and the food, who know what they are doing, don't need foul language, who are funny and very much down to earth. I am really not one of the 'everything was better in the past' people, but shows like that make you wonder when you compare them to some of the junk you see on TV these days...

Stefan


----------



## mano (Jun 7, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> After the umpteenth time watching Jacques bone a chick, I noticed that the program "Fast Food My Way" was available in their entirety on youtube. Very cool programs, seem to be done in real time.


 
Do have a link for all of them together?


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 7, 2011)

No, butt if you go to YouTube and put "fast door my way" into the search box they come up. I suspect that you can get them in list form butt I haven't bothered to figure it out.


----------



## mano (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, did that and added "Pepin" and substituted "food" for door and got about four pages of good vids.

When other crap including Tom Miller - a**hole Chef came up I figured it was time to stop searching.

Edited to add: typing in +pepin +fast +food +my +way gets the best results


----------



## Ordo (Jun 7, 2011)

This is the video of Pepín deboning a chicken. A work of art.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAekQ5fzfGM


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 7, 2011)

The previous post was written on my iPad and it substituted door for food. Go figger.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 7, 2011)

That is the vid that started the official forum dish, Chicken Ballottine!


----------



## tk59 (Jun 8, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> I have a strange work schedule right now, working on a grant. Over the past few days I just watched a Jacques and Julia cooking at home show when I needed to wind down for a moment. I really have to say that I think I learn more from 2 of these shows than from a whole week of Foodnetwork. And on top of it I get to see two people who respect each other - and the food, who know what they are doing, don't need foul language, who are funny and very much down to earth. I am really not one of the 'everything was better in the past' people, but shows like that make you wonder when you compare them to some of the junk you see on TV these days...
> 
> Stefan


 +1


----------



## stopbarking (Jun 27, 2011)

Good Lord is that incredible.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 27, 2011)

I just recently did my 3rd ballottine last week. They are getting better with practice, weird, huh?
I was talking to my next door neighbor, who is a James Beard award winner, and he said that he has to teach ballottine/gallottine to the people that he teaches, even though they will never use it. I told him they should just start serving it!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 29, 2011)

is doing those chicken lollipops with thewings really that easy?....i havenever seen someoen bonea wing like that....that's crazy.....ryan


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 29, 2011)

Easy, no. It's tricky to do it that easily. Cool? Definitely.


----------

